# البابا شنودة ..... ينفي كون انجيل برنابا وحيا من عند الله



## islam suna (29 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا لا افتري علي الرجل هذا ما شهد به الرجل فعلا ومعي الدليل ...هي شهادة حق نطق بها لسانه دون ان يقصد 
الموضوع باختصار شديد 
مقال للبابا شنودة ينفي فيه كون انجيل برنابا وحي من الله تعالي ....ومن ضمن الدلائل التي ساقها المذكور للتدليل علي صدق كلامه ما تضمنه هذا الانجيل من عبارات غير لائقة 
ومنها هذا النص الذي أورده والذي كان محل النقد 
{لان كل كلمة عالمية تصير براز الشيطان على نفس المتكلم } 
فكتب المذكور مستنكراً
ان يكون هذا أسلوب يمكن ان يقوله السيد المسيح 
وأضاف كذلك بالنص 
..وهل يعقل ان مثل هذا الأسلوب يصدر عن الوحي الإلهي ؟!
أو ما مكان يمكن استخدام لفظة أخرى غير البراز التي تكررت أكثر من مرة في الفصل......الخ 
نحن مع قداسة البابا في كلامه هذا فعلاً لا يعقل ان مثل هذا الأسلوب يصدر من الوحي الإلهي ....كيف يوحي الله بلفظ مثل هذا 
براز ...............هذا غير معقول ؟

صدقت قداسة البابا .....يستحيل ان يكون الكتاب المقدس من وحى الله وهذا ما شهدت به أنت 
فتعالى نقرا سوياً ما تضمنه كتابك المقدس الذي اثبت للجميع انك لم تقرا ما به والا ما كتبت هذا الكلام الذي يدنك ويدين عقيدتك 

وكُلْ طَعامَكَ رغيفًا مِنَ الشَّعيرِ مَخبُوزًا على نارٍ مِنْ زِبْلِ الإنسانِ أمامَ عُيونِهِم)). حزقيال 4-12
وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ)). حزقيال 4-12
وكُلْ قُرصًا مِنَ الشَّعير، واطبُخْه ببِرازِ الإنْسانِ أَمامَ أَعيُنهم)). حزقيال 4-12
وَتَأْكُلُهُ كَكَعْكِ الشَّعِيرِ، بَعْدَ أَنْ تَخْبِزَهُ عَلَى مَشْهَدٍ مِنْهُمْ فَوْقَ بِرَازِ الإِنْسَانِ. حزقيال 4-12



اللفظ الذي يستنكر بسبه كون انجيل برنابا من وحي الله موجود بكتابك المقدس وبطريقة مقذذة ؟

لقد شهد البابا ببطلان الكتاب المقدس 

إيه رأيكم يا نصارى في شهادة قداسة البابا ؟


----------



## Scofield (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يا جدع والله أنا هموت من الضحك بسبب غبائك و غباء أخوتك فى الديانة اليعفورية
بقى كتاب أسمه انجيل برنابا وطبعا مزور وكتب فى القرن الخامس عشر لما ينكره قداسة البابا شنودة يبقى انكر كل كتابنا المقدس ؟
هو يعنى لازم نقبل اى حاجة يتقال عليها انجيل
طيب متع نظرك بقى بالأنجيل بتاعك ده
"و في الطبعة الأصلية التي لا ينشرها المسلمين أن أنجيل برنابا في جزءه الأخير يقول الآتي ( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب ؟"


----------



## AleXawy (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يشفيك يا يعفور.*


----------



## mr.hima (29 ديسمبر 2006)

islam suna قال:


> أنا لا افتري علي الرجل هذا ما شهد به الرجل فعلا ومعي الدليل ...هي شهادة حق نطق بها لسانه دون ان يقصد
> الموضوع باختصار شديد
> مقال للبابا شنودة ينفي فيه كون انجيل برنابا وحي من الله تعالي ....ومن ضمن الدلائل التي ساقها المذكور للتدليل علي صدق كلامه ما تضمنه هذا الانجيل من عبارات غير لائقة
> ومنها هذا النص الذي أورده والذي كان محل النقد
> ...


الصراحة مشفتش نصاحة قد كدة .....شكرا على المعلومة​​


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2006)

islam suna قال:


> البابا شنودة ..... ينفي كون الكتاب المقدس من وحى الله


 
*كذاب ومخزي*​ 
*وهذا هو قداسة البابا شنودة تاج رأس المسلمين وامه الاسلام كلها *
*يرد على احمد ديدات ويثبت الوهية الكتاب المقدس *
*ويتحدى العالم كلة في اثبات التحريف*

*استمع للبابا وهو يشهد بالوهية الكتاب المقدس ويرد على احمد ديدات*​


----------



## stan55 (11 يناير 2007)

"و في الطبعة الأصلية التي لا ينشرها المسلمين أن أنجيل برنابا في جزءه الأخير يقول الآتي ( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب ؟"


----------



## Basilius (12 يناير 2007)

islam suna قال:


> أنا لا افتري علي الرجل هذا ما شهد به الرجل فعلا ومعي الدليل ...هي شهادة حق نطق بها لسانه دون ان يقصد
> الموضوع باختصار شديد
> مقال للبابا شنودة ينفي فيه كون انجيل برنابا وحي من الله تعالي ....ومن ضمن الدلائل التي ساقها المذكور للتدليل علي صدق كلامه ما تضمنه هذا الانجيل من عبارات غير لائقة
> ومنها هذا النص الذي أورده والذي كان محل النقد
> ...





*انت يابني انت في حاجة في دماغك ؟
البابا شنودة ينفى ان كتاب برنابا وحى من عند الالة الحقيقي يهوة 
تقوم تقول انة انكر ان الكتاب المقدس وحى من الرب 
يا مدلس لا تفضح كذبك 
الكلام على انجيل برنابا يا مدلس 
دة لو يعفور الحمار مكنش هيستنتج استنتاجك العبيط دة 
نعم انجيل برنابا من عند غير الالة الحقيقي لخمسون دليل سوف نقولهم و نطرحهم في المنتدى *


----------



## jim_halim (14 يناير 2007)

* ههههههههههههههه 
حقاً ... ما هو اللي ما يعرفش يقول عدس *


----------



## Moony34 (14 يناير 2007)

أشكر استنتاجك العبقري يا إسلام سونا.
هو مين من المسيحيين أصلاً بيعترف بإنجيل برنابا؟
إنت عايش فين يا ابني؟
:t33:


----------



## torbidooooo (21 فبراير 2007)

لكل من رد على الموضوع من المسيحيين بدل ماتقول كلام وانت مش عارفه انزل دلوقتى اشترى انجيل برنابا ده وهات الانجيل بتاعك وقارنه بيه وابقى قولى على النتيجه
وفى الختام ربنا يهديكم

وعايز اسال سؤال وياريت القى الرد 
اولا ليه بتشتموا فى الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام على الرغم من اننا لم ولن نشتم رسولكم لاننا بنؤمن بيه؟؟؟
وعايز اقول حاجه انت مؤمن بدينك واحنا مؤمنين بديننا ايه اللى مضايقك فى كده؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لكم دينكم ولى دين
صدق الله العظيم
وياريت الناس اللى بتشتم تحترم نفسها ده رسول ومعتقدش ان حد فيكم يقبلها على رسوله
انت مش معترف بيه خلاص خليها فى نفسك مش تشتم وتعملوا كل اللى بتعملوه ده يعنى ولا هترحم ولاهتسيب رحمه ربنا تنزل؟

ثانيا ليه لما المسلم فى المنتدى ده يعمل موضوع او يشارك والمشاركه متعجبش الادراه يتم الحذف؟؟

واسف انى طولت عليكم
عايز اضيف حاجه
طول عمرنا المسلمين والمسيحيين اخوات فكروا شويه اللى حصل الايام ده وشوفوا مين بيحاول يفرق بيننا


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2007)

*مالك يا torbidooooo؟*
*مالنا و مال رسولك في الموضوع هذا؟*
*تريد تشتكي على موضوع اطرحه في قسم الشكاوي, لكن هنا ان كان عندك اضافة في جوهر الموضوع تفضل قدمها, او اكرمنا بسكوتك يا اخي*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## torbidooooo (21 فبراير 2007)

لم ترد على سؤالى

ليه بتحذفوا المشاركات والمواضيع المفيده للمسلمين

ياريت ترد عليا بعد اذنك


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

sadory قال:


> وبعد كده هتعرفوا بصراحة مين هو *الغبى*


 

*وهل لا يوجد أسلوب أكثر إحترامًا من أن تصف شخصًا بالغباء *

*نريد منك مفردات أكثر سموًا للتعبير عن رأيك*


----------



## peace_86 (7 أبريل 2009)

إيه هو في إيه ؟؟؟؟

الراجل بيسأل... ماتردوا عليه بأى بإحترام


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

torbidooooo قال:


> لكل من رد على الموضوع من المسيحيين بدل ماتقول كلام وانت مش عارفه انزل دلوقتى اشترى انجيل برنابا ده وهات الانجيل بتاعك وقارنه بيه وابقى قولى على النتيجه
> وفى الختام ربنا يهديكم
> 
> وعايز اسال سؤال وياريت القى الرد
> اولا ليه بتشتموا فى الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام على الرغم من اننا لم ولن نشتم رسولكم لاننا بنؤمن بيه؟؟؟


أديك قلتها بنفسك: انتو مابتشتموش "نبينا" لأنك بتؤمن بيه، مش عشان سواد عيوننا، و لا عشان انت محترم و بتحترم الآخر مثلاً...يعني غصب عنك، و الود ودك انك تشتم للصبح

ثم احنا مابنشتمش...انت اللي عقلك رميته من زمان، حتى صار أي انتقاد شتيمة و هجوم و قلة أدب...



torbidooooo قال:


> وعايز اقول حاجه انت مؤمن بدينك واحنا مؤمنين بديننا ايه اللى مضايقك فى كده؟
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لكم دينكم ولى دين
> صدق الله العظيم


الكلام ده قوله لنفسك و اخوانك...



torbidooooo قال:


> وياريت الناس اللى بتشتم تحترم نفسها ده رسول ومعتقدش ان حد فيكم يقبلها على رسوله
> انت مش معترف بيه خلاص خليها فى نفسك مش تشتم وتعملوا كل اللى بتعملوه ده يعنى ولا هترحم ولاهتسيب رحمه ربنا تنزل؟


احنا يا سيدي متعودين نتشتم و نتهان من دين السماحة و الرحمة...ايه رأيك بقى؟ مش فارقة معانا تشتم و لا لأ...
أما رحمة ربنا اللي مش بتنزل، فده إلهك بس اللي رحمته ممكن بشر يمنعوها، زي ما حرفوا كلامه قبل كده...




torbidooooo قال:


> طول عمرنا المسلمين والمسيحيين اخوات فكروا شويه اللى حصل الايام ده وشوفوا مين بيحاول يفرق بيننا


أيوااا...روح بقى يا شاطر شوف اللي بيقعد يقول لك كفرة و مش عارف ايه، و أدعياء الدولة الدينية و انت تعرف مين اللي بيفرق بيننا...


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

المشكلة انه بيفتي في حاجة هو مش عارف أي حاجة عنها!!

انت متخيل ان انجيل برنابا ده من الكتاب المقدس؟!!

روح يا بني اقرا لك كلمة مفيدة في كتاب له معنى بدل القرآن اللي لحس عقولكم ده!


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

peace_86 قال:


> إيه هو في إيه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> الراجل بيسأل... ماتردوا عليه بأى بإحترام



معلش، و مع احترامي...

هو مش بيسأل عشان يعرف، بدليل ألفاظه...

فلما يقل أدبه في حاجة كمان بديهية متهيألي مش دورنا اننا نرد...
لما تكون حاجة سهل جداً انه يجيب اجابتها لوحده..ده اسمه استهبال...و مش علينا بقى نرد عليه و نفهمه...لأن ده اللي اتقال عنه: "فأسلمهم الله لذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق"


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2009)

sadory قال:


> ويا جوهينى تسيبك من قضية غلب ومغلوب حتى تصل الى الحق لو فكرت فى سؤالى هتعرف مين  عقلة ملحوس انت تقول بكل سؤء ادب ذالك على القران الكريم كتاب الله الخالد رغم انف الكافرين  يريدون ليطفئو نور الله بافواههم والله متم  نوره ولو كره الكافرون



آه باقول ذلك...اسم الله عليك مؤدب أوي و كل كلامك من قبيل "المذكور" و ما تقول على الكتاب المقدس...اللي المفروض انك مؤمن بيه... لأن التحريف ده يبقى انت إلهك اراجوز...
مش عارف يحفظ كلامه من شوية بشر...(مش هانقعد نعيد تاني بقى ان التحريف يهين إلهك اكثر من أي حد)

إن كان إلهك في كتابه *ذلك* يقول بنفسه أنه لم يجد طريقة سوى الكذب و الخداع و رمي الضلال في الأرض لإنقاذ عيسى...بل أنا أذكى منه، ببساطة يا أخي ارفعه قدام الناس عشان يشهدوا و يآمنوا!
إله بهذا العقل العقيم..ماذا نتوقع أن يكون أتباعه؟


أما انجيل برنابا:
لو تعبت روحك شوية، و قريت اللي انت كاتبه هاتلاقي انك بنفسك قلت ان ده واحد من ضمن اعتراضات كثيرة...

و الاعتراض ليس على لفظ "براز" (لن تجد كلمة "لفظ" في شرح البابا شنودة)...

الاعتراض على الأسلوب نفسه...يعني اللي كاتبه جايب تعبير مقزز و خلاص و ملزقه...و مفيش أي غرض تاني منه...

أما في سفر حزقيال فالبراز و الشعير و الكعك و ... كلها رمز لشيء معين...



كتاب برنابا ليس من الكتاب المقدس أصلاً...فأي معتوه أوصل لك استنتاج ان انكار انجيل برنابا = انكار الكتاب المقدس؟


مين بقى عقله ملحوس يا ترى؟


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2009)

sadory قال:


> ويا جوهينى تسيبك من قضية غلب ومغلوب حتى تصل الى الحق لو فكرت فى سؤالى هتعرف مين  عقلة ملحوس انت تقول بكل سؤء ادب ذالك على القران الكريم كتاب الله الخالد رغم انف الكافرين  يريدون ليطفئو نور الله بافواههم والله متم  نوره ولو كره الكافرون



كتاب الإلياذة أقدم من كتابك ذلك بألوف السنين...
و لا يعتبره أحد كتاباً مقدساً...

و كتب كثيرة أخرى أقدم حتى من كتابك و أفضل منه 1435700 مرة و ليست كتباً مقدسة...

(آسف للمثقفين من أجل مقارنة تحفة هوميروس الإلياذة بالقرآن...)

مش كل كتاب تقول عليه كتاب الله يكون كتاب الله فعلاً...
(نصيحة: روح الأول شوف تفسير لشبه لهم و بعدين تعال اتكلم!)


----------



## fouad78 (9 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي islam suna
مع احترامي ليك لكن من باب إحترام الآخر أن تضع رابط موثوق أو كتاب موثوق
حتى نقرأ النص كاملا وإذا لم تأتي بدليل فاسمح لي المناقشة تكون عقيمة هذا أولا

ثانيا انت اختصرت كل الأسباب المنطقية لرفض إنجيل برنابا المليء بالأخطاء وجعلت البابا يقتصرها على هذه الكلمة حرام عليك خليك محايد انت باليوم الآخر تؤمن بالحساب بلاش كذب

ثالثا إن ما ذكرته هو ما كان يفعله الإنسان في تلك الآونة، وكانت عادة جارية وأمر عادي لذلك ذكرها عادي وإله المسيحية لا يُنجسه شيء  (على عكس إلهك)

رابعا إذا كنت مصر أن هذه الألفاظ أمور مخزية فاسمح لي أن أقول أن القرأن فيه فظائع
مثل الفرج والنكاح وأنت أدرى بمعناهما والتي كانت باللغة الدارجة في تلك الآونة بين العرب ....
دون أن أتطرق إلى الأحاديث والسنة النبوية وما فيها من فظائع​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أبريل 2009)

*islam suna*
*شو انت جاي هنا تهزر روح قول هذا لصحابك*


----------



## peace_86 (10 أبريل 2009)

*ما هذا ؟؟؟؟؟

ردودي حذفت في هذا الموضوع ..!!

ليه بس؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## antonius (10 أبريل 2009)

الحقيقة ..ان رد البابا شنودة على انجيل برنابا كان قد ذكر ادلة كثيرة جدا منها التاريخي والعلمي والكتابي...وهو مسجل كما اذكر وقد دونته سابقا بنفسي ...
البابا اثبت ان انجيل برنابا مزور..وهذا لا يختلف عليه اثنان مسيحيان!! ولكنه قطعا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس وبانه موحى....فلا داعي لاختراع امور لا وجود لها يا طارح الموضوع لئلا توقع نفسك في مشاكل...
بقي امر...وهو الشبهة التي طرحتها انت ..
لو راجعت كلامك انت الذي نقلته عن البابا ستجد جملة
"فكتب المذكور مستنكراً
ان يكون هذا أسلوب يمكن ان يقوله السيد المسيح "
والايات التي اتيت بها في شبهتك لم يقلها المسيح !!! فهي ليست من اسلوب المسيح المتجسد الذي جاء وخلصنا وفدانا....وانما الايات التي استشهدت بها كانت من العهد القديم الذي لا يعتبر ضمن "اسلوب المسيح" ولو ان حضرتك اكملت الخمس ايات بعدها لعلمت ان الامر عقابا عن اثم ..ولو ذهبت للتفسير لفهمت الامر برمته...
سلام


----------



## fredyyy (11 أبريل 2009)

sadory قال:


> منين تصلى من اجل السلام
> وعندك انجيل متى يقول لا تظنوا انى جئت لالقى سلاما على الارض ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا فانى جئت لافرق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنه ضد امها والكنه ضد حماتها واعداء الانسان اهل بيته متى 10/34


 


*هذه الشبهه مردود عليها *

*إدخل هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47558



*رجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *


----------



## Strident (11 أبريل 2009)

sadory قال:


> تتحدث عن القران هو انت عندك كتاب مثل القران من اول ما دخلت عندكم واراكم لاتذكرون شيئا عن الاديان غير سب الاسلام  والقران انا عاوز اعرف هو انتو داخل الكنائس لا يعلمكم القساوسة شيئا غير سب القران والاسلام مرة واحد صديقى نصرانى قال لى ان صلاتنا فى الكنيسة عبارة عن مجموعة شتائم للاسلام والمسلين قلت له هل ممكن الله ينزل عليكم عبادة شتائم  وانتم الان تؤكدون صحة هذا الكلام



ده بالعكس...الكهنة هم اللي بيرجعونا لرشدنا لما يستبد بنا الغضب من جهلكم...و يطالبوننا أن نسامحكم و نحتملكم!! هم من يذكروننا دائماً بأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله...


و عندي كتب كتييير أحلى و أقيم من القرآن...




sadory قال:


> منين تصلى من اجل السلام وعندك انجيل متى يقول لا تظنوا انى جئت لالقى سلاما على الارض ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا فانى جئت لافرق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنه ضد امها والكنه ضد حماتها واعداء الانسان اهل بيته متى 10/34



مستحيل تكون مش فاهم معنى الآية!! أصل مفيش مسلم إلا و ييجي بكل سماجة، و فاهم نفسه بقى خلاص، جاب التايهة و يقوم حاطط الآية دي و يقول: ما انتوا مش دين سلام أهه!!

عموماً، عشان برضه الواحد مايشيلش ذنبك، و يكون دمك على راسك، و لا يطلب من يدي، أجاوب السؤال ده للمرة الفشليار، و يا ريت ماتسألهوش تاني...

هذا السيف ليس في يد المسيحية بل ضدها...و المؤمن سيضطهده حتى أقرب الناس إليه، زي مابتعملوا كده بالظبط...ممكن تقتل ابوك لو فكر انه يؤمن بالمسيحية! فأعداء الإنسان المؤمن، سيكونون حتى أهل بيته الذين لا يشفقون عليه من أجل إيمانه، وقد اعمى الشر قلوبهم


----------

